# anyone fancy mettin up?



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

hey girls just wonderin if any of use fancied mettin up would b good to c the faces that we all chat to im free at anytime at the weekends durin the day? x


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you based in N.Ireland or in the south?


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

belfast chick


----------

